# Bradford Pear



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I brought home several logs and crotches from a 16" Bradford pear yesterday courtesy of a tstorm. I thought I'd check with y'all to see if it's any good for turning before I start cutting/sealing blanks. Anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It is excellent for turning with one Caveot. Storm damaged Bradford pear can have hidden defects called wind shake. This is a crack that follows the annular rings. The bowl can blow up violently because you often can't seen these cracks until you cut into one.
When you turn them, stand out of the line of fire (this is the direction the bowl will fly if it comes off) as much as you can and for gods sake wear at least a faceshield if not a helmut.
I currently have a lot of wind damaged bradford pear thanks to the last storm. so far so good. No surprises. But I have had one blow up on me years ago and vividly remember that scary situation.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I'v turned several pieces but none brought down by a storm. It cuts well but I did experience more cracking durning drying (not shake cracks). I normally just seal the outside in a figure 8 but if I turn more pear I will seal the entire outside and the rim.
Seems after drying it was a little soft but not too bad on tear-out.
Mike


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

john lucas said:


> It is excellent for turning with one Caveot. Storm damaged Bradford pear can have hidden defects called wind shake. This is a crack that follows the annular rings. The bowl can blow up violently because you often can't seen these cracks until you cut into one.
> When you turn them, stand out of the line of fire (this is the direction the bowl will fly if it comes off) as much as you can and for gods sake wear at least a faceshield if not a helmut.
> I currently have a lot of wind damaged bradford pear thanks to the last storm. so far so good. No surprises. But I have had one blow up on me years ago and vividly remember that scary situation.


I may got some full body armor. So much for a relaxing turning session. I'm already on edge after finishing my first small opening hollow form with my 3/4" Jordan hook tool. It's pretty exciting when that thing catches!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Bradford pear is an excellent wood to turn. Turns easy and looks great.
Don


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. It's nice to know I've got a stack of decent wood waiting for me finally. And thanks (seriously) for the heads up on the wind cracks, I'll wear my face shield til I get one with a helmet.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

I have noticed that it's a bit prone to chipout if you use it in segmented turnings


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I've never seen a bradford pear make it to 16"! :laughing:

I'd like to see some of those turnings, as bradfords are nearly always on the curb around here.


----------



## Jason Silva (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.tridentturnings.com/images/albums/NewAlbum_1282c/tn_480_IMG_1361.JPG.jpg

I cant figure out how to post a pic but this should take you to my web site. This is a large crotch of bradford pear. Wonderful to turn and beautiful to boot. This piece sold at my first gallery. Its great wood!


----------

